# Dydh Da



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Dydh da diworth Kernow/Hello from Cornwall.
I am a widow, and my mice are my only companions. I have three lovely Siamese Satin girls who are now about 10 weeks old - Meena, Minnie & Mo. Minnie is very friendly; loves being out of the cage; and thinks the back of my neck is a better bed than the nest with her sisters. Meena is a real lazybones, and only appears when she is hungry. Mo is very active, and also the smallest. I can always tell when she is awake because she is the most vocal.
:?: I would like to have a litter, possibly from Meena. Does anyone have a spare satin male?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Gill, welcome to our forum


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Gill and welcome, you have come to the right place if mice are your passion lol. I only live up the road from you (near Launceston). I am very interested in where you got your siamese girls from please. I am hoping to breed siamese seal points eventually and perhaps show... scary thought lol. Pictures of your girls would be nice too, we love pictures on here lol. Vicki


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Pictures of my three (assuming they appear - I don't have much luck posting pictures on forums!)



















Vicki - they came from a lady in Plymouth who has just started to breed mice,, though she is very experienced with other rodents. She advertises on the Preloved site. She also owns a petshop, Little Pet Supplies, which is very conveniently situated near the [Tamar] ferry terminal in Devonport.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Gill and welcome.

Yes, a few of us are on this forum too!

Ann


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, Ann - I had noticed some posts from yourself and Galaxy. Seemed like a good idea to join this one as well as I'm keen to do some breeding. Looks as if I'm getting a PEW buck from the IoW in October. Fingers crossed.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, that sounds exciting, I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My first attempt at posting photos failed, so I've now downloaded them to Photobucket!

All three on Sept 2nd









Minnie on her own (same day)









I'll try to get some more when they wake up. I might manage Meena as she tends to be lazy, but the other two are so active that I usually end up with pictures of their tails.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Pictures taken today. You can see that all three have the smudges on their faces (or rather you could if Meena would shew hers!), and Meena and Mo have darker tails and darker bodies. None of them have developed the Siamese markings on their ears, but they are only 10 weeks old.

Mo on the right, Minnie on the left, and Meena being shy (as usual) hiding her face in the background









A better one of Minnie. Meena is the large lump in the foreground


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're so pretty!


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Aww Gill they are lovely girls you have there. Please don't think I am being nosey but how are you getting your PEW buck from the IOW in October and is he from Wight Stud by any chance? The only reason I am asking is that I happen to be going to visit my Mum and Sister in October to the IOW and just thought I could offer to bring him back for you if you needed to get him transported. If this is helpful let me know I am on hols this week so hopefully will be on here most days. Or you can email me if you would rather viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8611# Vicki


----------

